# .22 LR & .22 Mag ammo



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I know this is a silly question, but where can you get ammo. Internet or store. PM's welcome
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

I know most places I've been lately have been out of 22LR but most location had a good supply of 22 mag. This includes Jays in Clare. 

On a side note, If anyone knows of 9mm plinking ammo please send a pm.


Thanks
Chrome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Chrome Crazy said:


> On a side note, If anyone knows of 9mm plinking ammo please send a pm.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most of the local gun stores in my area have very little 9mm ammo on hand and what they do have they're saving box by box to go along with a sale on what little stock of 9mm pistols they have left.

To show you how wacky things have gotten:

About three weeks ago I ordered 1000 9mm bullets from Berry's Manufacturing. I was told it would be four to six weeks for delivery. Nonetheless the order came after about two weeks . 

I went on their website Monday of this week to reference some bullet prices and I was met with this announcement: 

DUE TO OVERWHELMING DEMAND WE'RE NOT ABLE TO TAKE ANY MORE ORDERS UNTIL WE CATCH UP. CURRENT ORDERS ARE 6-8 MONTHS OUT, WE'RE WORKING 24/7 TO CLEAR OUT THE CURRENT ORDERS AND AS SOON AS WE HAVE CAPACITY WE'LL MAKE THOSE PRODUCTS AVAILABLE ON THE WEB. :yikes:

A special thanks to all you Michigan-Sportsman members who voted Obama/Biden in November.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Some of you guys must be living under a rock. The ammo shortage has been in the news for almost a year. Do a google search. 

If you go back further in time you will find components were becoming hard to find during the Bush years. World conflict is causing our ammo manufacturers to divert capacity from the sporting industry to the government. Do you think the recent homeland security purchase of 450 million rounds may delay ammo production for us sportsmen?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## planecrazy29 (Jul 21, 2012)

On the west side, On Target in Kalamazoo has .22 LR for $29.95 a brick. It's ELY made in England. Schantz in Otsego has .22 wmr and .17 hmr for $10.95 / box any flavor. I haven't been able to find .22 LR anywhere else.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

jim you want it for target or hunting try johnsons or bobs market in hudson last time i was in walmart they had 22lr the cheap remington stuff


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I know ammo has been short for a long time, but now there just isn't any. You could up till a month or so get .22 LR, but now forget it.






miruss said:


> jim you want it for target or hunting try johnsons or bobs market in hudson last time i was in walmart they had 22lr the cheap remington stuff


Thanks, I'll check out Johnson's. I just checked 2 Walmarts, and zip. The only thing left was a limited quantity of shotgun shells.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Jim give link a try. You will find some in stock. http://ammoseek.com/?gun=rimfire&cal=&grains=0&mfg=&keywords=&sortby=cpr

I was on the road within the last week and stopped by a small town Dunhams. They were out of 22LR but had 22mag and 17 HMR in stock.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Jim give link a try. You will find some in stock. http://ammoseek.com/?gun=rimfire&cal=&grains=0&mfg=&keywords=&sortby=cpr
> 
> I was on the road within the last week and stopped by a small town Dunhams. They were out of 22LR but had 22mag and 17 HMR in stock.


Thanks, that looks like a good ammo link to keep on hand.

Who would have thought that being in the US we could have an ammo shortage. I don't blame the guys that hoard for doing so, but it sure makes it hard for the common hunter/plinker to get a box here and there.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

http://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=100000260&dir=18|831|1034


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know if there are any left, but Johnson's had bricks of Blazers for $21.99 on saturday. I bought one about an hour before they closed, and there were still a few left. I think they were limiting them to one per customer.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I was going to be going to Johnson's tomorrow, but I found CCI Mini mag at Walmart on Elingsworth today, so I picked up a few. 

They din't have any 22 LR but they did have some shorts and some 17HMRs. I may check out Johnson's anyway because of the specil you guys told about. Sounds like a super good deal.


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I've been finding 22 LR CCI Hollow points at Walmart nearly every week here in Portage. 7.97 for 100 makes it about 8 cents a round beats the Gander Mountain sale prices when they have them at about 16 cents a round for round nose LR. Walmart even had 525 pack boxes of Winchester Hollow points 2 weeks ago & I got them for like 23.00 each.


----------

